# Other toys made in China



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

How do we know these are safe??

DD has some Lamaze toys, stuffed animals, and many board books, all of which are made in China. Should I worry?


----------



## reducereuserecycle (Jan 16, 2007)

the board books may be printed w/ lead ink. i've heard that plastic shopping bags have the store logos printed w/ lead ink (another reason to use reusable cloth shopping bags.)


----------



## dlz628 (Oct 19, 2015)

If you're overly on concerned about toys that are made in China, read this primer on CPSC testing standards in the US and it may put your mind at ease. It hasn't always been the case, but since CPSIA passed in 2008 this has been regulated much more thoroughly, and even toys from Chinese factories must pass the rigorous standards


----------



## HOMER (Sep 19, 2015)

the toys made in china is the safe for the kids the china toys is made up of cotton , plastics and iron. stuff toys are the best china toy for the family kids so they can play more safely


----------

